# Malas noticias en el mountain bike.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados compatriotas del pedal:

Normalmente es agradable informar o tratar de informar de nuevas bicis o componentes , sin embargo ahora no me complace en informarlos que los modelos 2012 de algunas marcas de bicis de nivel alto ( de las que hablamos por aquí frecuentemente ) han incrementado sus precios ¡ chín ! que mala onda , pero así está la cosa , también subieron un buen las horquillas y los shocks , así como los componentes y algunos modelos van a desaparecer .

Para no ser alarmante ni sensacionalista , quien desee información mas detallada con todo gusto se la puedo proporcionar .

Saludos 

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

No sé exactamente en qué momento el ciclismo se convirtió en una actividad de lujo (claro, aún hay Bimex bara-bara en el Walmart, pero en general los precios vaya que han subido), en donde encuentras bicicletas de hasta $200,000 pesos, licras de a $2,000, zapatillas de $4,000, frenos de a $10,000, cascos de a $4,000, llantas de a $1,000 (hay llantas para automóvil más baratas), pedales de a $5,000, suspensiones de a $15,000, etc., etc., etc.

Creo que si buscamos la raíz del asunto está en nosotros como consumidores, quienes estamos no solo dispuestos sino ansiosos por pagar esos precios (y quizá hasta más) con tal de traer el último grito de la moda, lo más "cool", lo más ligero y lo último en tecnología (aún cuando nuestro equipo actual sea 100% funcional). Irónicamente, todos sabemos que de la combinación ciclista-bicicleta, el mayor porcentaje se recarga en el primer componente. Y aún así. 

Por otro lado estan los fabricantes y comercializadores, que con tal de vender mucho y a precios altos, hacen lo que sea necesario: cambio de estándares (3x9 al 2x9, por ejemplo, y antes del 3x8 al 3x9, y antes del 3x7 al 3x8), campañas publicitarias incluyendo artículos pagados en las revistas "de expertos", componentes desechables (para que tengamos que renovar constantemente) y demás, etc, etc, etc.

Ah, el consumismo...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues si ha subido mucho los precios de componentes de bici, pero también el avance tecnológico y de manufactura ha sido considerable.

Cuando abres un cartucho FIT de Fox te das cuenta porqué cuestan lo que cuestan, increíble manufactura.

Cuadros de carbono, utilización de aluminios muy finos de serie 7 con hidroformado, maquinado CNC de 5 ejes etc etc. Compara unas bielas XT de primera generación y unas de última o un cartucho hidráulico de principios del 2000 y uno de ahora y te das cuenta cuanto ha avanzado todo.

Yo siempre he encontrado foma de tener buenos componentes de alto rendimiento a bajo precio. Ya lo demás es para payasos y gente que exige lo mejor (aunque lo necesite o no). Mis Elixir R me salieron como en 90 dólares pero si hay gente payasa que anda comprando frenos XTR de 600 así que cada quien gasta en lo que cree necesario.

Y pues eso sumandole la necesidad de algunos de tener siempre lo del año (o lo del año siguiente) ¿pa que? No need to fix what ain't broken.

Pero bueno. El que sabe donde buscar y sabe lo que realmente necesita siempre tendrá una cartera choncha para gastar en otras cosas.


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

buena nota *the last biker* aunque no se mucho del tema es algo que veo como normal que los precios se incremente por que todo sube menos el salario xD


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Creo que si buscamos la raíz del asunto está en nosotros como consumidores, quienes estamos no solo dispuestos sino ansiosos por pagar esos precios (y quizá hasta más) con tal de traer el último grito de la moda, lo más "cool", lo más ligero y lo último en tecnología (aún cuando nuestro equipo actual sea 100% funcional). Irónicamente, todos sabemos que de la combinación ciclista-bicicleta, el mayor porcentaje se recarga en el primer componente. Y aún así.
> 
> Por otro lado estan los fabricantes y comercializadores, que con tal de vender mucho y a precios altos, hacen lo que sea necesario: cambio de estándares (3x9 al 2x9, por ejemplo, y antes del 3x8 al 3x9, y antes del 3x7 al 3x8), campañas publicitarias incluyendo artículos pagados en las revistas "de expertos", componentes desechables (para que tengamos que renovar constantemente) y demás, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Ah, el consumismo...


Totalmente de acuerdo...



Tacubaya said:


> Pues si ha subido mucho los precios de componentes de bici, pero también el avance tecnológico y de manufactura ha sido considerable.
> 
> Cuando abres un cartucho FIT de Fox te das cuenta porqué cuestan lo que cuestan, increíble manufactura.
> 
> Cuadros de carbono, utilización de aluminios muy finos de serie 7 con hidroformado, maquinado CNC de 5 ejes etc etc. Compara unas bielas XT de primera generación y unas de última o un cartucho hidráulico de principios del 2000 y uno de ahora y te das cuenta cuanto ha avanzado todo.


Tiene razon, pero lo mismo se puede decir de una motocicleta, pero por el precio de una bici de DH (o de ruta) te puedes comprar una moto que involucra muchas mas horas de manufactura, mas materiales, mas R&D, mas lana en sponsorship, publicidad y demas.

Puedes tener los materiales y procesos de fabricacion mas perrones, siempre y cuando exista un mercado en el que puedas vender tus productos en gran escala y puedas amortizar tu inversion. Los autos los fabrican con robots!!!! Tienen maquinas superchingonas para cualquier cosa que se te ocurra... hasta las herramientas para ensamblarlos son especiales.

Aparte, que siendo honesto, del 2005 para aca no es que haya habido mucha evolucion.
En suspensiones, tu mejor que nadie sabe que los fabricantes se resisten a usar sistemas de amortiguacion con shims que son MUY simples de fabricar y tunear por poner un ejemplo. El dia que lo hagan, el mecanico casero no se va a comprar una tijera o shock en anios.

Simplemente el MTB no esta teniendo ciclos economicos razonables. No se incentiva la economia de escala, muy por el contrario...

Coincido contigo y Blatido en que debemos de tener habitos de consumo razonables. Aunque siendo un hobby, es dificil ser racional. Yo por ejemplo, me duele gastar en cambios y drivetrain en general... pero he tirado dinero a lo wey en suspensiones y llantas.

Solo nosotros como consumidores podemos cambiar el rumbo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hablando de malos habitos de consumo... 

Que rines me compro? Unos DT EX500 (500grs - 90USD), Stans Flow (470grs - 80USD) o Alex Supra 30 (470grs - 50USD)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo...
> 
> Tiene razon, pero lo mismo se puede decir de una motocicleta, pero por el precio de una bici de DH (o de ruta) te puedes comprar una moto que involucra muchas mas horas de manufactura, mas materiales, mas R&D, mas lana en sponsorship, publicidad y demas.
> 
> ...


Te doy dos ejemplos: Straitline y Dangerboy. Ambos invirtieron cañon en equipo CNC para poder crear productos increíbles. Straitline es nomas una division de Straitline Precision y su main business es maquinado de piezas para equipo médico y de otras indoles y Dangerboy solo se dedicaba al mtb. Dangerboy tronó.

No es nada barato andar produciendo cosas tan bien hechas. Y pues de la industria de moto.. no machiesssss. Estas hablando de marcas como Honda, Yamaha.. compañias que son ordenes de magnitud más grandes que hasta los gigantes del ciclismo (Shimano, Sram, Giant).

En cuanto a las suspensiones.. los shocks modernos ya son reshimeables (Roco, Vivid, Avy) y en forks (Dual Flow y Mission control, RC3 Evo, FIT) etc ya son reshimeables, aunq el RC3 Evo todavía le falta ser sensible a la velocidad en rebote. De principios de la era hasta hace unos años las compañias grandes siempre usaron algo que fuera "suficientemente bueno" pero compañias como Stratos, Avalanche y Romic ya estaban usando muy buenos dampers desde hace muuuuuuuuuuuchos años.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Hablando de malos habitos de consumo...
> 
> Que rines me compro? Unos DT EX500 (500grs - 90USD), Stans Flow (470grs - 80USD) o Alex Supra 30 (470grs - 50USD)


Stans Flow.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Te doy dos ejemplos: Straitline y Dangerboy. Ambos invirtieron cañon en equipo CNC para poder crear productos increíbles. Straitline es nomas una division de Straitline Precision y su main business es maquinado de piezas para equipo médico y de otras indoles y Dangerboy solo se dedicaba al mtb. Dangerboy tronó.
> 
> No es nada barato andar produciendo cosas tan bien hechas. Y pues de la industria de moto.. no machiesssss. Estas hablando de marcas como Honda, Yamaha.. compañias que son ordenes de magnitud más grandes que hasta los gigantes del ciclismo (Shimano, Sram, Giant).


Hasta aqui estamos de acuerdo... el MTB no es negocio y la tiene una pesima economia de escala.

Lo estamos diciendo en distintas palabras, pero el mismo concepto.



tacubaya said:


> En cuanto a las suspensiones.. los shocks modernos ya son reshimeables (Roco, Vivid, Avy) y en forks (Dual Flow y Mission control, RC3 Evo, FIT) etc ya son reshimeables, aunq el RC3 Evo todavía le falta ser sensible a la velocidad en rebote. De principios de la era hasta hace unos años las compañias grandes siempre usaron algo que fuera "suficientemente bueno" pero compañias como Stratos, Avalanche y Romic ya estaban usando muy buenos dampers desde hace muuuuuuuuuuuchos años.


Entonces por que ahora un amortiguador cuesta 600 dolares cuando antes estaban en 350-400??

Las Fox siempre se han fabricado igual... pero ahora son mucho mas caras.
Por que suceden esos fenomenos?

Simple... porque hay gente que los paga. No tiene que ver con materiales, tecnologia o manufactura.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Entonces por que ahora un amortiguador cuesta 600 dolares cuando antes estaban en 350-400??
> 
> Las Fox siempre se han fabricado igual... pero ahora son mucho mas caras.
> Por que suceden esos fenomenos?
> ...


¿Qué estaba en 350 antes y ahora cuesta 600? Si estas comparando un DHX contra un RC4 podrías mejor comparar un pedazo de caca con un huevo fabergé. Los Rocos han subido muy poco.

Las fox siempre se han fabricado igual? No manchiessss. El cartucho FIT esta muchisimo mejor hecho que los cartuchos pasados. Además de que esos nuevos retenes SKF no creo que se los hayan regalado..

Pero no estoy argumentando que TODO el aumento de precio se debe a avances en manufactura y tecnología, pero si un cacho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ¿Qué estaba en 350 antes y ahora cuesta 600? Si estas comparando un DHX contra un RC4 podrías mejor comparar un pedazo de caca con un huevo fabergé. Los Rocos han subido muy poco.
> 
> Las fox siempre se han fabricado igual? No manchiessss. El cartucho FIT esta muchisimo mejor hecho que los cartuchos pasados. Además de que esos nuevos retenes SKF no creo que se los hayan regalado..
> 
> Pero no estoy argumentando que TODO el aumento de precio se debe a avances en manufactura y tecnología, pero si un cacho.


EL DHX era el producto tope de gama de Fox (en su epoca). Que sea caca ahora, eso es otro rollo. En principio, tecnologicamente el RC4 no tiene absolutamente nada que el DHX no tenga. Simplemente, Fox se dedico a hacer un amortiguador mas enfocado a lo que otros estaban ofreciendo... porque en honor a la verdad, no es que haya mucha diferencia en tecnologia entre todos los que mencionas. Que son? Aluminio, lainas de acero y poco mas. Lastecnicas de fabricacion, las mismas... forja, maquinado, extrusion. Nada nuevo.

Los retenes de SKF... de SKF, The Last Biker nos puede dar catedra. Solo digo que no es que Fox los haya comprado a un precio MUY superior a lo que compraba antes. pero seguro que si nos los esta vendiendo como tales. SKF tiene una gama muy amplia de productos, de primerisima calidad a calidad dos que tres piedras. Fabrican lo mismo cosas aqui en Puebla, que en Alemania o China.

Te estoy diciendo que estamos de acuerdo... no digo que no haya nueva tecnologia o que no influya. Solo difiero en que no justifica la escalada de precios. Ni por si sola, ni en un gran porcentaje.

Yo le tiro mas a tendencias de mercado... de un consumidor que paga lo que le pongan enfrente.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> EL DHX era el producto tope de gama de Fox (en su epoca). Que sea caca ahora, eso es otro rollo. En principio, tecnologicamente el RC4 no tiene absolutamente nada que el DHX no tenga. Simplemente, Fox se dedico a hacer un amortiguador mas enfocado a lo que otros estaban ofreciendo... porque en honor a la verdad, no es que haya mucha diferencia en tecnologia entre todos los que mencionas. Que son? Aluminio, lainas de acero y poco mas. Lastecnicas de fabricacion, las mismas... forja, maquinado, extrusion. Nada nuevo.
> 
> Los retenes de SKF... de SKF, The Last Biker nos puede dar catedra. Solo digo que no es que Fox los haya comprado a un precio MUY superior a lo que compraba antes. pero seguro que si nos los esta vendiendo como tales. SKF tiene una gama muy amplia de productos, de primerisima calidad a calidad dos que tres piedras. Fabrican lo mismo cosas aqui en Puebla, que en Alemania o China.
> 
> ...


El RC4 es un amortiguador mucho mejor que el DHX. Que utilicen los mismos procesos de manufactura, eso ya es otro pedo. El DHX tiene un circuito de compresión y rebote dependientes (uno modifica al otro) y un rango patético de ajuste para ambos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> el rc4 es un amortiguador mucho mejor que el dhx. Que utilicen los mismos procesos de manufactura, eso ya es otro pedo. El dhx tiene un circuito de compresión y rebote dependientes (uno modifica al otro) y un rango patético de ajuste para ambos.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mas de los precios de bicis.....*



Warp said:


> Aparte, que siendo honesto, del 2005 para aca no es que haya habido mucha evolucion.
> 
> Simplemente el MTB no esta teniendo ciclos economicos razonables. No se incentiva la economia de escala, muy por el contrario...
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp :

Efectivamente , del 2005 no se a visto mucha evolución (salvo algunas excepciones por ahí..) pero si se percibe en determinados componentes y marcas un proceso de mejora que le tira , sino a la perfección , si a confiabilidad ,desempeño y satisfacción por el dinero pagado por tal o cual producto.

Ningún dueño de fábrica de bicis y componentes está en el negocio nada mas así por amor al arte , todos andan tras el billete verde o del color que sea y hacen su lucha para incrementar sus ventas , para nadie es un secreto que algunos hacen mucho billete y otros truenen .

Hay fabricantes y muchos lo sabemos que no van tanto por la lana sino que también son un poco románticos de las cosas buenas , bien hechas , que funcionen bien y que normalmente son productos de alto valor adquisitivo , porque se venden mucho menos y "normalmente " a ciclistas conocedores y que usan y disfrutan la bici con frecuencia y exprimiendola.

Y también hay compañias que para que nos hacemos , van directo por el billeye y que cada año cambian sus modelitos con el ya clásico " ahora si este es el mejor modelo de la historia " y la verdad venden bien porque se enfocan principalmente en "COMO SE VE LA BICI " les ponen a sus bicis y productos colores muy llamativos, muy combinados no importa que no sean buenos , lo importante es que luzcan en el aparador o en la sala de ventas, estas bicis que cada año son las "mejores " en dos o tres años ya se ven super pasadas de moda .

Lo hemos platicado varias veces, es una verdadera lástima que en México no se fabriquen cuadros que puedan competir en desempeño y calidad , si, ya sabemos que Alubike y creo Turbo tienen algunos cuadros buenos, ojalá algún día se fabrique en el país algo similar a lo que compramos en el extranjero , en componentes si lo veo muy difícil .

El simple hecho de que México sea importador de bicis y componentes ya nos pone contra la pared en el factor precio , dicen que cuando a USA estornuda a nosotros nos da pulmonía, puede parecer exagerado pero veamos .

Realmente los aumentos de las fábricas americanas de bicis son mínimos , aunque como bien dicen , las fábricas si que le invierten en las innovaciones y en la búsqueda de mejores componentes ,la mano de obra y por ende los sueldos y prestaciones de los chinos, taiwaneses etc etc han subido , el dólar desde el punto de vista de los americanos se ha devaluado y con todo eso los aumentos de precios de las fabrica no son grandes.

Para los consumidores internacionales como nosotros la cadena de incrementos que se van sumando desde que la bici sale de la fábrica son las que encarecen de a mothers las bicis o componentes , ya saben la fabrica vende a un precio al distribuidor ,a este precio de salida se le va aumentando , el costo del embarque de USA al país determinado, los impuestos de importación de cada país, la ganancia del distribuidor, el embarque a la tienda , la ganancia de la tienda , el iva y al final todo lo paga el cliente .

En algunas fábricas de bicis tienen muy claro el concepto de que no todos los países tienen el mismo poder económico de compra y se van creando y adecuando estrategias para que el producto sea mas accesible en países en vías de desarrollo por no decir mas fregados.

Así que como dijo Tacubaya , el chiste es ponerse abusado , leer , buscar y saber comprar , a veces hay ofertas que nos pasan enfrente de nuestras narices y ¡ NO LAS VEMOS !!! , hay precios que nunca volverán ....

Saludos.

the last biker

Así es en la gran mayoría de casos y


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> :d:d:d:d


haahahahahha :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Warp :
> 
> Efectivamente , del 2005 no ...


Bastante cierto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Pero bueno. El que sabe donde buscar y sabe lo que realmente necesita siempre tendrá una cartera choncha para gastar en otras cosas.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con la cartera choncha de billetes le podemos hacer como dijo un gran sabio de la economía , " mi fortuna la he gastado en viejas, chupe y fiestas, lo demás lo despilfarre....."

 Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitivamente la tecnología y sus avances juegan un papel importante y seguro tienen que ver con el precio; no es lo mismo traer un vil resorte que un amortiguador con ajustes de rebote y compresión. Seguramente cuesta más hacer un cuadro de carbono hidroformado que uno de fibra de cancel. La cuestión es que, por delante de los avances tecnológicos está el business, y creo yo que este factor es el que más ha contribuido a elevar los precios en materia de ciclismo. No soy experto en tecnologías ni materiales ni procesos de manufactura de componentes, pero, por ejemplo ¿cuál es la diferencia real entre un desviador trasero X0 y uno X9 (previo a esto del XX y del 2x9)? Yo que he probado ambos (3x9), en cuestión de uso, me es imposible detectar diferencia alguna. Aparte de 10 ó 15 gramos de peso (si no me lo dijeran ni cuenta me doy), los acabados cosméticos y +100 dólares en precio, no logro notar la diferencia. A mí me pueden decir y demostrar que el X0 tiene años de investigación y desarrollo, materiales traídos de Urano y diseño hecho por escandinavos, pero si a la hora del uso en la montaña no se nota una diferencia con el X9 ¿cuál es el punto de pagar mucho más? Mercadotecnia, principalmente. La misma que nos ha hecho creer que teniendo una "mejor" bicicleta seremos "mejores" ciclistas. Para mí el mejor ejemplo es cuando voy a La Primavera y veo a los corredores elite en cuadros rígidos con tijera de no más de 100mm bajando en terreno técnico; ya quisieran muchos _daunjileros_ con doble suspensión, 160mm de recorrido y protecciones hasta en los dientes bajar como bajan aquellos.

En fin, mi punto es que, si nosotros como consumidores estuviéramos mejor educados, hiciéramos nuestra tarea y dejáramos de hacer tanto caso al factor "my c0ck is much bigger than yours" y le hiciéramos más caso a mejorar nuestras habilidades personales como ciclistas, creo que los precios estarían mucho más contenidos. Pero... ¿a poco no se siente de pocamadre traer la bici más cara, nueva, ligera, poco común y con lo último en tecnología del grupo? 

P.D. _"The difference between a $500 bike and a $1,500 bike is huge," he said. "The difference between a $1,500 bike and an $8,000 bike is very small."_ Jonathan Vaughters (An Olympic Cyclist's Levelheaded Advice)


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

No todo son malas noticias, aquí les va una buena el distribuidor de Magura en mexico tiene los frenos con descuento y creo que las llantas schwalbe bajaron de precio lo pueden ver en su pag de internet


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Una de cal....*

Otra muy buena noticia , Santacruz dió marcha atrás con el incremento de la Nickel y la Butcher, seguirán costando lo mismo que el año pasado , vientos huracanados...

Saludos.

Luis Carretero


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahi va una lista interesante de precios con muuuuchos años de diferencia:

02 zulu dh frame: 2499
11 f5 frame: 2395

02 cuhupa cabra trail frame: 1699
11 evo trail frame: 1549

02 hadley 20mm hub: 149
11 hadley 20mm hub: 130

02 hadley 12mm rear hub: 280
11 hadley 12mm rear hub: 275

02 hayes dh brakes: 250
11 hayes ace dh brakes: 194

02 mrp wc chainguide: 100
11 mrp sb3 chainguide: 110

02 thomson seatpost: 80
11 thomson seatpost: 100

02 stratos s8 dh fork: $1195
11 rockshox boxxer rc: $905

00 manitou millenium carbon x-vert $1700
11 dorado $1799

01 shiver $999
11 888 $999

01 boxxer 151 $900
11 boxxer rc 905

04 boxxer wc ti spring $1195
11 boxxer team $1290










Asi que los precios se han mantenido muy parecidos y el performance ha aumentado SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE. Sounds good to me.


----------

